

Tesco slashes prices of unfortunately named ISIS TVs - support_ribbons
http://metro.co.uk/2014/11/04/tesco-slashes-prices-of-unfortunately-named-isis-tellies-4933885/

======
h3sean
What bad luck for those guys.

